# IPOD or AUX Interface for 1998 740iL



## h20s98 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all. I just picked up a 1998 silver 740iL with 15K! miles on it --- one of those grandpa-never-drove it sort of deals. 

Anyway, I'm trying to figure out a way to equip it with an IPOD interface. I called European Auto Source about their Dice kits and found out they don't have one compatible with this particular production year. The two pics show the audio/nav/CD changer system installed in the car. If it makes a difference, the exact manufactured month was May'98.

Any suggestions on how I can do this? Even an auxilary interface would be better than using an FM trasmitter.

Thanks!


----------



## CZECH (Jul 23, 2007)

Any luck with this problem?


----------

